# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Blazing's Awesome Workbook of Workness

## blazingnyancat

Hello my name is Blazingnyancat, I'm currently a Freshmen I came across LDING on a COD Black Ops 2 video where this guy was talking about it and he had his first had something to do with Icecubes...-_- I don't know. I only had One LD it just came to me one day I want more, I'm not addicted to it I only think about it once a day but I do RC's Once in awhile throughout the day. 
*Reality Checks:*-
- Hands (Looking at Hands, Push finger through Palm)
- Nose RC
- Mirror
*Dream Signs:*
_Locations_
- Anything School Realated
- Technology 
_Characters_
-Adnan (Best Friend)
-Mom 
-Dad
-Alex (Big Brother)
-Cassie (Big Sister)
-Demera (Biggest Sister)
-Sinai (Best Friend)
-Danh (Best Friend)
-Oscar (Best Friend)
-Hinkly (Pet Cat)
*Short Term Goals:*
- Be a Girl
- Crawl into a Pillow

*Long-Term Goals:*-
- DBZ Powers
- Transform Into animals
- Fly

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*-
Recently my Dreams have been getting Vivider and, Clearer and I remember lots of stuff from the dream but sometimes I forget to write it down...
Current Technique:
-MILD and DILD
*Why I want to Lucid Dream:*
You can do things you couldn't do in real life!
I plan in my next LD to turn into a Animal that has DBZ powers like Flying and Kamehameha-Waves.
*9/6/2014:*
I fell asleep around 10:00 PM and woke up around 12:40 AM.
*9/7/2014:*
Fell asleep around 1:00 AM woke up at 7:00 AM couldn't fall back to sleep so I decided to stay awake.
^~^ ~Blaze out.
SSJME.jpg
Blaze:I wrote this Earlier today my friend Uploaded this on here for me he's nice  ::D:

----------


## blazingnyancat

*9/7/2014:*
Tried to sleep during the day twice failed, Lay down around 9:00 PM fell asleep around 9:40 PM woke up around 11:15 PM fell asleep around 11:45 PM
*9/8/2014:*
Dream't about a flood in some town, and Tom from Tom in Jerry was there.
Woke up at 6:10 AM
*RC'S in the Day:*
I saw a digital sign that was all messed up it was wierd and, on the other sign it wasn't. 
Just got home from High School...

----------


## blazingnyancat

*9/8/2014*
Fell Asleep
I had a Semi-Lucid dream I knew I was dreaming, I did RC's and stuff tried to do lucid things...I told my family I was dreaming but they trick me so I goto Non-Lucid.
*9/9/2014:*
Woke up...going to work on Lesson 2 later Today...

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome to intro class, Blazingnyancat!  :smiley: 

Congrats on the ld! Those DCs can be so misleading, right? Hopefully next time they will play along and not distract you from your goals.

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC 
DC'S can be assholes I remember one time a DC came up to me and shot me in the face...
*ILD'S That Suits me:*
DILD and, MILD I've been doing a combination of these for 5 days.
The only Lucid I've have was from a MILD.

----------


## blazingnyancat

*9/9/2014:*
Fell Asleep around 10:00 PM
*9/10/2014:*
Had a Dream where this boy took my Dollar coin and put it into a Arcade Machine I got sad, but Jesus came to me and gave me a Dollar Coin in my room.
In my room there was that guy from the simpsons (church guy) but he was white not yellow.
And had a dream where Bart was posing for art and he had a friend and he got sad becuase he didn't want his friend to pose.
Woke up around 6:20 AM

----------


## blazingnyancat

The Past 2 nights I don't remember any dreams .-.

----------


## blazingnyancat

I remember this dream from last night:
I delayed a movie everyone in the world wanted to see it got delayed 90 years...

----------


## blazingnyancat

2nd LD!
I woke up I was in a similar room but different...next to me was 1's 5's 10's 20's 50's 80's 100's 500's dollar bills I took them I smiled greedly. My dad walked in "Where did you get those?" I shrugged "Next to my bed." I was guilty so I gave him all the money except the 80 dollar bill and put it in my pocket. And, something snapped in me I was lucid! I looked at my left hand there was 5 fingers but I counted them as Six, on my right had there was 8 fingers I counted them as seven. I sticked one of my Right fingers into my left hand to see if it could phase through and it did well at least the fingernail. I thought 'Hmm what should I do?' I went into the kitchen there was a thing forgot what it was called Privacy curtain? I moved that aside and, I thought 'There is no one in the house.' I looked outside there was a beautuful red bird then I thought 'Hinkly (My pet Cat), Cassie (Sister), Alex (Brother), Demera (Sister), Tooies (Pet Rats), Mom, Dad is in the house.' becuase I was lonley after seeing that beatuful red bird I walked to the bathroom wondering what my reflection is like I waited I think my dad or sis was in their I didn't bother knocking a thought came into my head 'Your reflection will scare you to death like Racoon ashes.' And *I woke up dissapointed.* _(YAY SECOND LD)_
I didn't even try at all to LD I woke up went to the bathroom thought one second about LDING went to bed layed on my side and I fell asleep fast, had wierd dreams I don't remember but I had this as the Racoon ashes thought came into play my eyes opened and, It was daytime I smirked and thought 'YES!'
The LD was around 3-5 minutes.

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! That's awesome Blazingnyancat, congrats!  ::D: 

With so much cash around, one would have done anything not to believe this was a dream.  :tongue2:

----------


## blazingnyancat

It wasn't the cash well maybe it was I think it was the 80 dollar bill. 
That was funny the part where I put the 80 dollar in my pocket  ::D: 
I tried to do lucid things but I couldn't for some odd reason. I was lucid though maybe next LD?

----------


## blazingnyancat

Dream Fragment:
My Mom or Dad (Forgot which) was feeding a squirrel and it got into the house.

----------


## blazingnyancat

I don't remember any dreams Last night or today cuz I'm sick, I have a temp of 101.4........
I will keep you updated and, also I'm doing meditation sometimes not alot but sometimes.

----------


## NyxCC

Argh! Hope you feel better soon.

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
You see, I am getting better I had a fever last night....and now I have chest cough and I spit mucus after I cough.
_
Raccoon in my Pants:
I was letting go of a raccon it went behind me and up my pants I started singing Squirrel in my Pants but minus the Squirrel insted Raccon, My dad says "Take off the Hoodie." I take it off grab the raccon and throw it somewhere then all the sudden I see a woman's lip with hair out of it behind her were red blood cells.
Fragment:
Zombie Dream
I had this long dream I remembered but I forgot a second later when I was writing this...................

----------


## blazingnyancat

Transformation 24:
I heard a voice saying "Do you want to be a cat like your twins?" I nodded excited I could be a cat without dreaming or even being lucid! It's real life I gave it a shot "How long would you like your transformation...?" "24 Hours." I don't want it to be forever becuase my family would miss me...I started to change really slowly I realized it mean 24 hours for change and, that the form of me being a cat would be forever. It may be fate so I have to deal with it.
College Situation:
I was transfered to a College class at my High School I was confused, I was outside of the class talking to one of my DC friends in the libary that looked like my Elementry school my Elementry School principal she told me to shushh. I was back in the class being sad and confused I don't understand the problums its so hard! I just hope I get transfered to my class again...I swear sometimes I think I am lucid...but I shrugged that off.
Sour and Cream Onion lays:
The whole dream was centered around me and Sour and Cream onion lays characters included were me, cassie, demeara.
(I always think of Lucidity in some of my dreams like WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)

----------


## NyxCC

Cool dream! Have you ever transformed to a cat in a nld?

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
A couple but anyways couldn't remember the past 2 nights...dream wise... D:
One of my NEW Dream Goals are going back in time and also be in my past body while im in that time so it fits manipulate time so I can relive a whole day from the past but change tiny things and explore my past.

----------


## NyxCC

You have? That's really fascinating. It could be easier for you to adopt the feline form if you decide to in future lds. We already have a wolf pack group, at some point we have to create a feline group.  ::D: 

Great new goal!

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC 
I should be leader and you could be co-leader? I like cats...! Maybe it could be like Warriors by Erin Hunter like with Clans.
BTW...what do you mean by adopt a body?
Vegeta shopping:
Location - Supermarket, Subway?
Characters - Vegeta, Kid
Vegeta was shopping at the supermarket he was really happy and, he pat a child on his head. (DBZ VEGETA) And, he went outside with his grocheries he was thinking about going to Subway. 
I don't remember if this was 3rd Person or 1st Person...
MOOLONG:
Location - My Room
Characters - Me, Dad
I had so much money many 100s no all 100s I had like over 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 100 dollar bills I was thinking about taken a selife with a 100 dollar bill...
DS GAME:
Location - My Room
Characters - Me
I was sitting on my bed a Naruto DS game came out from below my butt I grabbed it phew It could've gotten crushed!

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
Oh I think I know what you're talking about you use a cat body for your LD's!
I'm thinking about going to a Adopt a Body Shop its free and you goto the body you want they have millions!
It shows the body in the orb and you walk through the orb and in 1 second you're in that body and in a different location.
BTW, I had no dreams that I remember.

----------


## NyxCC

> Oh I think I know what you're talking about you use a cat body for your LD's!



Yes, exactly, you can turn into a cat and explore the dream world as one.  :smiley: 





> I'm thinking about going to a Adopt a Body Shop its free and you goto the body you want they have millions!



That sounds cool. Is this an app?

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
It's not an app its in Lucid Dreaming realm.
Once again don't remember my dreams sorry guys :9

----------


## blazingnyancat

I got somee dreams finally!
Lost In Mall:
 I was lost in a Mall I was with my sister and, I heard a kid trying to find his parent too he was about 5/6? And, the lady went on the speaker for the mall to call the kid's parents.
 I went up to the lady and, she said "Aren't you cassies younger brother? Are you lost?"
 I nodded I remember my sister Demera came and brought me home.
 House:
 It was similar to my house but it was run-down and, my sisters bedroom was in the bathroom and I went to my room it was so messed up and dirty.
 Crazy People that I want to run over:
 These people thought me and my mom were selling stuff we went into the van, a kid ran up to the van and looked crazily happy. A girl on a bike was riding around the van. A black old man was banging on the windows of our van. We backed out and, the bike girl followed us and my mom pushed her off the bike. I remember someone saying "Damn thats cold."

----------


## blazingnyancat

Vegeta and the Sonic adventure:
Vegeta and, the Z-Fighters are told by Sonic that they have to go somewhere.
Vegeta goes into the place, Shadow and Cream and the others are there.
It turns out Sonic was evil and Captures Vegeta.
Vegeta is captured and, he doesn't know why the others are rescuing him...

----------


## blazingnyancat

*As I was slowly falling asleep I wanted a little nap before school, a Minute later I heard voices in my head...but it felt like it was near my ears.*
I was in A Dream it was like some video game type thing, a DC version of my Dad was near me, I looked over to my right way over to the right there was a thing forgot what it said but, it was kindof like corrupted data.
Forgot Dialogue but it made us go inside this place, my Friend Adnan was there.
Became Lucid around this point.
"Are you Lucid?" I asked him, "No." he replied.
We ran up the stairs we were standing on somekind of balcany.
He took his hood up and pulled his sweatshirt up to his mouth, and walked outside.
I thought it was kindof rasist, I thought to my Mind. There were Terrorists outside, and he is muslum and pretended to be their leader.
We crawled outside on the balcony, I saw some guys point at us I thought they were going to shoot but they didn't.
I paused in the dream like in a video game, It was on Resume game I went down to Level Select, and went to Babyhood. I jumped off the balcony feeling as I'm shrinking, I had small baby hands.
*Then everything went Dark, my eyes were shut I opened them I went to the clock It was 6:30 so a twenty minute LD?*
(BTW, Guys reading this I had a dream on 9/29/14 and 9/30 no dreams 10/1/14 but I had a dream 6:10 and woke up at 6:30 which was this I will be uploading the 29 and 30 dream after school today here are the titles Slenderman, the other title is Video Games sure enter your dreams oops title is taken.)

----------


## blazingnyancat

9/29/14
The Slenderman:
I was sitting down on a Bench inside a store sitting next to my recurring DC Friend.
I had many games in this backpack I had one in perticular was really crazy, It said PS3 on it I said "Dude look at this, it says PS3 when its clearly a PSP game card." Madden 13 it said, but it wasn't a PSP game card it was DS game card!
Eventually, me and my DC Friend went inside the slenderman game.
We were back in a flowershop now, and I looked outside the place my eyes widened. "Dude, look its slenderman!" I lied, (why would I lie?) and pointed to a tree. He yelled "EEEEEK!".
Finally, my mother started crying (In the Dream) and yelled for me but she wasn't crying anymore she yelled my name in a mad way if I was in trouble. (In the Dream)
9/30/14
Video Games sure enter your dreams, oops! Title is taken! - 
I was playing a Video game I was playing as Sage Mode Goku (From Battle Of Z) and, fighting a adminstrator he was Sasuke...? I think...but anyway I fought him eventually, other people were playing on my team the gameplay felt like Dragon Ball Xenoverse. Someone smriked evily and, formed a attack like 6 Tails Naruto would do you know that red Ball like attack? We beat the Adminstrator, I celebrated.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld, blazingnyancat!  :smiley: 





> I paused in the dream like in a video game, It was on Resume game I went down to Level Select, and went to Babyhood. I jumped off the balcony feeling as I'm shrinking, I had small baby hands.



Oh, this is so cool! So I assume everything and everyone stopped moving at this point. And you had a menu on top of that, I suppose this was your goal to revisit a memory from the past? What an experience!  ::D:

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC 
Yeah, I just told my self to pick a random goal and I picked the baby one.
I was bound to wake up eventually though...

----------


## blazingnyancat

Z-Zone:
I was like a ghost, a spectator in this dream.
The Z-Fighters (DBZ) got a visit from a warrior from the future. She, told the Z-Fighters that a (DC VILLIAN) is coming to rain hell upon earth but the main target is Goku.
It took place in Skyzone, (wierd right?) I remember they started fighting the DC VILLIANS Goku died all hell broke loose.
Picture Perfect: 
I wanted a retake (btw this is based off a real life scenario my picture I took was really horrible but, wait til you read this dream it makes me mad) of my Freshmen photo I got it but it was 10X worse!
Lucid Fragment:
Forgot most of the dream, but someone told me to look at my Hands.
I was Lucid, I pushed my finger through my palm it didn't go through but it felt like it did. I counted my fingers they were more than 5 also, they kept changing the numbers of fingers.
*My eyes were shut, I got irritated I wished I could stay in that dream for at least like 1 more minute. I opened my eyes and, ate a pop-tart (Strawberry), went to the computer and typed this baby up!*

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! That's awesome! Congrats!  ::D:

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
Pretty crazy huh? 
Must be LD week!

----------


## blazingnyancat

Barley remember the dream from the night of 10/5/14 I remembered most of it but I decided to jack off :/ Forgot afterwards it had a gambling soda machine.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Charmed Crossover:
I had a kitkat, my dad told me not to eat but I ate it anyway...I also had two 22 OZ.'s of Soda (In the dream) I wanted more my mom told me no, but I could come to the store with her.
At the store, there was books the Jackson family was talking to Piper Halliwell there was a book and a guy part of the Jackson family asked who is that? Piper replied "That's my wife." WTF? 
Then we got some stuff the driver that drove us to the store was my sisters Boyfriend.
Minor Warning: SEX?
Gender Bender:
I was a Young Adult Women, I had some kind of lab coat on I noticed I was basecily naked I took off the lab coat and looked down I had Boobs I bent down and saw I had a Pussy.
(When I woke up I was like WTF about the store dream, and more like for the GB WTDOUBLEF?)

----------


## NyxCC

^^Lol, it almost sounds like you've ran across one of Threecat's latest entries.  ::holyshit::

----------


## blazingnyancat

Which one, I'm curious...

----------


## NyxCC

This one: 

"Girl Parts" or "Invitation to a Beheading" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
Interesting...
SANDWITCHLD:
My sister has a New Boyfriend, in the dream I'm sick but I don't appear sick. The new bf gave me a Tv and Laptop which is on my bed.
Eventually, I look at my hands I have really stubby fingers I become lucid then I'm in shock and alittle excitment. I try to do math but succeed which throws my lucidity off it was like 3+3=6 6+6=12 12+12=24 24+24=48
48+48...eh I didn't know it, but still throws my Lucidity off.
Timeskip, I'm at the Computer my dad hovering over my shoulder I start eating a sandwitch it was Honey Turkey with Swiss Cheese it was delish!

----------


## blazingnyancat

Lock Down: 
I'm at School it's structured differently, my friend needs help finding his Volleyball Club we eventually, find it well I think so. I end up in trouble because, I didn't have permission to stay after. 
I'm on a bench in a hallway I mutter "I want to kill you." to my teacher that got me in trouble.
She warns me and, activates the school in lock down. A alarm goes off we go outside it's lockdown I'm worried I might goto jail, meanwhile a Kid sees fire in a tunnel and gunshots are shot they end up killing the cops. A bad guy flys at us and, starts to kill some adults and kids I freeze in fear.
My dream ends around here.
Broken Soul:
Bart Simpson keeps on dying and reborn as weird materials one I remember he was made out of potatoes and he want's to die he says to his mother killing himself in one blow.

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld!  :smiley:  Wow, those were some lengthy calculations you did. What exactly happened after that? A scene change?

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
No, I just forgot some of the dream when I lost Lucidity who knows I could've done way more in the LD.
No Dream Today, Forgot.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Code Titans:
 The Titans were kidnapped by Slade they were in some kind of really dirty area with acid toys were rotting inside their.
 Robin manages to escape he uses his Grappling Hook swinging to building to building, he meets catgirl and they start dancing...
 Meanwhile...Slade kidnaps Alieta and puts her on the Desert Sector and she starts destroying Lyoko bit by bit....
 Assembly Team:
 I was on a Team with Cheerleaders but I wasn't the Cheerleader I don't know what I even did...well our team wins and theres a signutare booth everyone gets bunch of signutures while I only get 2...the 2 Girls who signed my paper were nice I asked why I couldn't read this she said "The ink goes through the paper to the otherside." 
 (D/N: Wierd...I get signuatures and I don't give them....)
 Anyway, I grab my water bottle but I notice it's really big I goto the office and ask if my water bottle is in the lost and found.
 Besides this There was a wierd Illusion in the office like cars were in there and a bus I decide to through the water bottle away sence it is not mine but It turns into my Blue Water bottle but I still decide to through it away.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Lock Down:
 Maya is going bezerk and she starts to beat me up becuase she wants to.
 I goto my class and, a lockdown happens all of the lights in the school turn off.
 WTH?:
 I'm in the bathroom my brother pops up randomly and says stuff like psjdfosd fsdgosoi I walk out of the bathroom, "WTH?!" I yell.

----------


## NyxCC

DCs talking gibberish. I've found this happens a lot in lds when you focus on their speech. It can happen in nlds too as you try to listen to what they're saying. Could be used as a dream sign.

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
No my Brother was just talking Gibberish it was odd....



Dreams from About A week ago:
 Code: Fire - 
 Me and, Kasie were hanging out in the low low low part of our school it was some kind of lab it was obviously the Code Lyoko lab with the super computer me and her was really bored there was no X.A.N.A attacks eventually Kasie got so bored she pulled the Fire alarm.
 Some other kids were down there with us including Maya (From the PREV DREAM LOCK DOWN).
 Theatere - 
 Me and my friends were at my old Elementry school with some other students we had to go into the Autorium becuase there was a movie showing. 
 I don't remember what the movie was but me and my friends ditched the school and went outside and played. Eventually, we had to go back in becuase I saw a Teacher talking to security. We go back in I go near the main office areas and I see little kids (Actually more like 6th/7th grader ages) eatin' lunch near there. I notice this isn't the elementry school its more like the middle school I shrug 'Maybe it changed.' I think. I go back to the autorium and my friend Adnan is sitting alone no one else was in the autorium I go up to him "are you okay?" I say. He looks like Darwin from the amazing world of gumball for some odd reason, me and him start to have a arguement and the dream ends there.

----------


## blazingnyancat

I don't remember much about my LD but...I successfully turned into a Black Cat.

----------


## NyxCC

Well, at least you made the most of the ld. Love those transformations!  :smiley:

----------


## blazingnyancat

Ma'lady:
 I was looking at my reflection it looked pretty real I performed a couple reality checks they didn't work. This Video Game world is pretty real!
 I walk down a sidepath and a guy that looks like from my school says "My' Lady." When we crosspaths I say "I'm a guy so....." 
 he turns around "Really, huh?" 
 I get up the stairs some girls where posting there Ideas for weapons for the game. I was thinking of one, its a chain thing you hit people with I belive its called a wip.
 All of the sudden they go ape $#!+ did they get a achivement or sumthing?
 I walk over there wondering what happened then all of the sudden the lights turn off I get kind of scared the lights turn on but they flicker a bit. Then all of the sudden the elevator and entrance door start knocking hard. Are those the rumored zombies to be added in this game?
 No it was...Co-Producer of the game!
 The girls hiding in the worst hiding spot ever chairs (chainsaws lol) were whimpering in fear the Co-Producer had Military people behind him they wearn't in the game..."Do I a search their may be more people." 
 Timeskip -
 They find me and start talking about being the Producer or Principal I'm horrible at paying attention...
 They need my codes for somereason I give it up to them.
 He is now Producer/Principal...this is either good or bad. 
 The guy had a evil smirk on his face.
 (Oh remember my last entry it wasn't a LD I can't recall if it was or wasn't...)

----------


## NyxCC

> (Oh remember my last entry it wasn't a LD I can't recall if it was or wasn't...)



You mean the one about the black cat?

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
Yeah.
I need help with how to find out if its a LD or nah.

----------


## NyxCC

Agh! It might be hard if you don't remember, and now that some time has passed. Do you remember realizing it was a dream, or thinking it was a dream at least?

----------


## blazingnyancat

Not Really -_;

----------


## blazingnyancat

(I slept in had a nap I tried to LD cuz' why not? Well eventually my vision was glowing white and I slept off into a LD)
I woke up nothing in the room was different except it was night time I felt dizzy my vision was semi-blurry, I looked at my hands it was changing from normal to more fingers and back to normal I sticked my finger through my hand It went through It felt squishy when I went through my hand. It felt interesting, I was still uncertain that I was dreaming It went like this for a few minutes.
 (Had some other Dream I really don't feel like talking about cuz' it was interesting but stupid I was still wondering if I was dreaming or nah....I woke up confused thinking that was a Dream?) 
@NyxCC 
I'm going to try to step up my LD game! It feels natural now when I do it and I belive that I will have more and more LD's.

----------


## NyxCC

> I'm going to try to step up my LD game! It feels natural now when I do it and I belive that I will have more and more LD's.



Go for it! You have enough experience to distinguish the lucid state and just need to follow through with some goals to retain your focus.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## blazingnyancat

Don't worry I'll Try!

----------


## blazingnyancat

Where are you?: 
I was at some museum like place me and some friends (I don't know in real life) were looking for something it was unsaid what we're looking for.
Later, I get lost becuase some jerk named Dylan (which I do know in real life we got in a fight before) I tried looking for them I come across my friend Kasie that was apparently in the group she was standing but had to go in a wheelchair to take a crap.
-Timejump-
I'm at my house me and my friend Adnan are there I find out its 9:45-ish and I freak out we never stay this long we usually go at least to 7:00 my brother freaks out anyways, I go and tell Adnan he freaks out I tell my mom but her and my sister Demera are glued into this hypnotizing documentry they don't seem to care...? I goto the computer it is 8:45-ish (why didn't I see this dream sign... :/) huh thats wierd.
Fragment:
Hard to remember but it was a wierd freaking field trip for school.

----------


## blazingnyancat

False Confirmed:
In my Dream it was confirmed for Dragon Ball: Xenoverse that SSJ4 Vegito was confirmed.
(I woke up disappointed, I put it down as a nightmare because it kinda was...)

----------


## blazingnyancat

I was in the basement with my family there were Zombies and a Zombie tried to bite me, I punched it backwards and grabbed a steel katana and Sliced it all over the place and sliced some more and more zombies.
Eventually, some manticore like bomb came killed me and all humans and saiyans namekians well all lifeforms except Goku and Vegeta. 
They fought and fought zombies even hyperactive Goten and Trunks zombies.
In the dream I knew it was a dream and I even had thoughts but I wasn't lucid, huh.
I was thinking about how good of a story...Dragon Ball Zombies would be, it would be like Marvel Zombies but 10000000000000000000000 times better than DC Zombies if there is a thing.
Also had a False Awakening on the couch and my sister demera was over I was watching tv thinking about the dream I just had...

----------


## blazingnyancat

I was in the living room and my friend Adnan was over, me my dad and Adnan were in the living room. I was sitting on the small couch in my living room. We are talking about stuff, but something out of the corner of my eye moves. I look and see a cat, a black cat (like my profile picture) with yellow eyes. 
"Hey guys there is a cat," I say
They stare at it for a few seconds then it starts running. I don't want it getting hurt or getting in certain parts of the house. I close my room and the bathroom.
I know why I closed my room, cuz' one time (IRL btw) we had some cat over I don't know how but the cat got in the room and you know those reclining chairs? Somehow the cat got under there, I could hear meows and I got dad we don't know how she got underthere.
I go in the kitchen and get somekind of baracade and start blocking the cat from getting over into the kitchen.
I look at my hands, My hands look alright except on my right hand my middle finger looks really short and stubby, I think what should I do but I feel dizzy as if somethings pulling me and I feel like I'm laying on my *bed I open my eyes, and It turns out I'm awake.*
(Not the best at staying lucid.)

----------


## NyxCC

Congrats on the ld!  :smiley:  Maybe it was the end of REM?

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NyxCC
Most Likely, I was able to sleep in this morning and I went back to sleep and had a dream then near the end of that dream I became Lucid.
New Dream Goals:
1. Clarity
2. Exploration 
3. Flight
4. Summon Stuff (DC's and Objects)
5. DBZ Powers
6. Shapeshift
In that order 1 to 6.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Nose:
I kept on doing that Nose Reality Check, I could breathe even though I'm plugging it. (Maybe it's possible I had to sneeze so I was doing the RC because I don't like sneezing. In my recent dreams I do reality checks it's odd.)

----------


## blazingnyancat

Eye of the Fish:
I was in the bathroom, the painting that's on the upper right corner of the bathroom's frame is triangle like. My hands were nearly visible and I thought the triangle thing was part of my hands I said, "My hands look normal." I felt dizzy a bit. I look in the mirror my reflection looked normal except it was Fish Eye like, Why did I have my shirt off? What ever. I goto bed trying to lucid dream...
(Why in my recent dreams does this happen, it got me back into lucid dreaming but why?)

----------


## NyxCC

Keep up the daywork, Blazingnyancat! It seems it is becoming more and more incorporated into your dreams. One of these days, your dream RC will work and you will realize it's a dream.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## blazingnyancat

I'll try.

----------


## blazingnyancat

Wrong Route:
I'm on the Bus and, something is off and can't put a finger on it. I notice all the trees are different colors and houses it doesn't seem right but that's not it.
This is a different Bus Route huh? 
I look at my hands I count 6 on each and stick one of my fingers into my left hand it feels squishy. I'm dreaming huh?
It's a little over 12:00 PM all of the sudden but I shrug that and go on Dreamviews to write my lucid dream.
*I wake up, it's 7:30 AM-ish I go back to sleep*
I'm dreaming again, Look at my hands notice that it's 6 fingers again like last time. I look around the bus there's my one friend he plays his 3DS on the bus and he's doing that, I notice my Brother and some other people I saw on the bus but don't talk to. And...I think about Waking Life. *I know I am awake now, I don't open my eyes. Just try to goto sleep.* (Wanted to sleep in today) 
Same Dream again, but we stop at a bus stop, a stop I'm not fimilar with. I get off the stop and Yell Quietly "Clarity!" The dream's Quality went up from a 4-ish to a 8. I manage to stay in the dream for a few more minutes.
*Awaken, I open my eyes look at the clock its 9:30 AM. I get out of bed now.*
(Its 10:27 AM When I wrote this.)

----------


## NyxCC

Yay! So many lds today! Congrats! Looks like you deilded too.  ::goodjob::

----------


## blazingnyancat

@NxyCC
I know, it was a nice Streak. 
1/26/15:
In my dream I ate an Egg and Cheese Omlet with Buttered Toast.
(I ate it in the morning, I didn't know about Omlets for Breakfest but it happened.)
1/27/15:
I checked my grades, I had a F in INT Algebra.
(IRL I don't got a F in INT Algebra but, it's possible I may get one if I flunked that test)

----------

